# Wie Funktioniertdie Zeitschaltuhr bei Siemens LOGO!



## gingele (29 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte mal eine allgemeine Frage wie die Zeitschaltuhr bei einer Logo funktioniert. Ich habe schon in der Suchefunktion nachgeschaut aber dazu nichts passendes gefunden.
Ich brauche für eine Steuerung 5 Zeitschaltuhren die jeweils einen Ausgang schalten, dies ist aber Datumsabhänig.
Kann die Zeitschaltuhr auch nur an bestimmten Tagen aktiviert werden, sprich weiß die Logo das Datum (auch Sommer/Winterzeit sowie Schaltjahre)???. Und was ist eine Gangreserve? Die beträgt nämlich 80h bei der Zeitschaltuhr einer Logo.

gruß Frank


----------



## online (29 September 2009)

Hab jetzt keine Logo zur Hand, aber zurmindest zur Gangreserve kann ich dir sagen, das bedeutet, dass deine LOGO ohne Spannung 80h die Uhr aktuell halten sollte.


----------



## knabi (29 September 2009)

Du mußt zusätzlich zur Wochenschaltuhr eine Jahresschaltuhr verwenden. Damit kannst Du ein bestimmtes Datum (auch z.B. jährlich wiederholend) festsetzen.
Selbstverständlich berücksichtigt LOGO! Schaltjahre, und die Sommer-/Winterzeitumstellung erledigt LOGO! auf wunsch automatisch (Bei LOGO!Soft EXTRAS->ÜBERTRAGEN->SOMMER/WINTERZEIT...).

Die 80h Gangreserve können übrigens bei den neuen Modulen mit Batteriemodulen wesentlich verlängert werden.

Gruß Holger


----------



## gingele (29 September 2009)

> Du mußt zusätzlich zur Wochenschaltuhr eine Jahresschaltuhr verwenden. Damit kannst Du ein bestimmtes Datum (auch z.B. jährlich wiederholend) festsetzen.


 
Hat das jede LOGO an Bord die Zeitschaltuhrfunktionen hat?

Entschuldigt die Frage aber ich kenn mich bei LOGO! nicht sonderlich gut aus.


----------



## knabi (29 September 2009)

Ja, bis auf die allererste Variante (..0BA0) haben alle Module  Jahreschaltuhren.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## gingele (29 September 2009)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, jetzt weiß was ich wissen wollte, super .

gruß Frank


----------

